# Budget HTPC for Movies, TV, Multimedia



## NetFlixer (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all. I am looking into getting a new multimedia PC as my “ancient” system just took a crap on me. I had previously been using a system from 2002 and just recently had the power supply and board die on me.

I am replacing the whole system but was not planning on having to do this so my budget is limited. My old system was mainly for watching DVDs and stuff I downloaded. I have also added a tuner card so I could watch and capture TV. I am looking to do the same thing with my new system so this is what I was looking at:

http://www.cpusolutions.com/8004744cpu/customkititems.asp?kc=INTHOMEDIA

I wanted to see if this would be good for a new budget multimedia pc. A friend mentioned that because my other system was 6 years old anything I go with should be an amazing upgrade for me, but I want to make sure this will last a couple years. Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163117
HTPC case - $114.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128090
Gigabyte AM2+ motherboard - $84.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103062
AMD Athlon64 X2 4600+ CPU - $58

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194010
Enermax 535w PSU $79.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116049
Windows XP Media center Edition - $119

$458 total and just as capable.


----------



## NetFlixer (Aug 4, 2008)

Cool thanks for the links. Is there an option to have them build it for me? I didn't see one on their site? The reason I was looking at that one system is because it comes built and tested. 

I just want something I can have up and running right out of the box, so I don't need to mess with anything. A friend of mine bought parts from newegg and is having problems getting his system up and running, and he's pretty good at building so I don't want to run into anything like that.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Those are just the parts themselves. They do sell complete systems but I don't really recommend ANY prebuilt PCs except those from IBM.

You could always buy the parts and have a local shop assemble them. It'll add maybe $100 to $150 to the total cost but it's still cheaper.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

NetFlixer said:


> Cool thanks for the links. Is there an option to have them build it for me? I didn't see one on their site? The reason I was looking at that one system is because it comes built and tested.
> 
> I just want something I can have up and running right out of the box, so I don't need to mess with anything. A friend of mine bought parts from newegg and is having problems getting his system up and running, and he's pretty good at building so I don't want to run into anything like that.


Good ahead and build. If I can do it anybody can. Just take your time and ask a lot of questions here at TSF. I built my first one two years ago and its behaved flawlessly since. My wife's comp is starting to mess up and I'll be building her one soon. It's not really that hard.


----------

